# Java IDEdroid



## droidStep (30. Jan 2012)

Hallo, ich programmiere is letzter zeit Android-Apps und würde gerne unterwegs mit meinem SGS2 meine Codes ein bisschenerweitern und daran rumprobieren, was mit der App "IDEdroid" gehen soll. Ich will keine neuen Apps damit erstellen oder irgendwas kompliziertes machen, ich will nur etwas an meinem bestehenden Code verändern und dann compilen und ausprobieren. Ich komme jedoch nicht mit der App zurecht. ich hab keine Ahnung wo ich anfangen soll und was die einzelnen "tools" alles können und wie ich sie einsetze. vor allem kommt immerwieder die Dateiendung .bsh vor. Was sind das für Dateien? ich weiss nur dass es irgendwelche Skriptdateien sein sollen. Kennt sich vielleicht irgendjemand mit dieser App aus und kann mir weiterhelfen? 
ich wäre sehr dankbar dafür endlich unterwegs ein wenig coden zu können.


----------



## MarderFahrer (31. Jan 2012)

Nach ein wenig einlesen scheint es mir, dass man mit der App keinen Dalvik Code direkt interpretieren kann.
Es kann zwar viele andere Sprachen wie Java und C, aber direkt "Android" scheint es nicht zu verstehen.

Sofern du also nicht nur die business Logik deiner Android Apps seperat testen und modifizieren willst, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die App das kann, was du suchst.

bsh scheinen sogenannte "BeanShell Scripts" zu sein. Näheres dazu weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## droidStep (31. Jan 2012)

doch man kann damit android-apps programmieren. ich glaube das ist sogar das einzige was man damit machen kann. es gibt in diese app ein tool namens "apk-builder" was auch dafür spricht dass man apps programmieren kann.


----------



## droidStep (31. Jan 2012)

ich hab hier ein tutorial zu der app. die zusätzlich benötigten tools habe ich schon runtergeladen. jedoch versteh ich die anleitung zum compilen usw nicht. HowToGetStarted - java-ide-droid - This is how you get started with JavaIDEdroid - JavaIDEdroid allows you to create native Android applications on Android devices - Google Project Hosting
und hier ist der market-download falls es jemand selbst ausprobieren will: 
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.t_arn.JavaIDEdroid


----------

